

Best site to create a landing page from a template? - leopoldo

Hello!
I need to use a service to create a first version of the landing page for a product we want to create&#x2F;pitch. Since we&#x27;re in a very early stage, we don&#x27;t want to spend much resources on it. We just need it to help support our pitch and will probably have lots of changes.<p>I&#x27;m thinking on something along the lines of squarespace or wix. Any recommendations?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
ckluis
If you’re talking just a landing page - consider unbounce.

